# A first in T/N/R



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We caught our first Chihuahua today in a cat trap. 

The people were upset who owned the dog cuz they didnt know how to get it out. 
When we showed them how, the dog immediately ran to another trap to get into it 
and eat the cat food! :roll:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Jeanie said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Seconded! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:lol:

Dogs!! :roll:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, was he neutered?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Meh. Clip his ear AND neuter him. Wild little thing.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The ironic part is she wasnt spayed! so were arranging to get her spayed! Sheesh were even doing dogs now! The owners arent the brightest!

Guess the rule of thumb should be if your pet fits in our traps well S/N them!


----------

